# مشكلة فى توصيل الكترونيات الـ cnc



## FinalSpeed (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
*
*انا اشتريت ديفرايت 
*
CNC 3 Axis Driver 7.8A & Breakout board Router kit for Router system







ود ية الداتا شيت باعت الدريفرات و المعلومات

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260870207449


*تمام الدريفرات اللى و الحاجة الموجودة زى اللى عندى بالظبط 

و المواتر اللى عندى معروفة جدا SANYO DENKI nema 23 - 3.25 A
و احد تانى نفس النوع بس 2.5 A ,و احد تالت MINIANGLE STEPPER 1.5 A/PHASE
كل مواتير خارج منها 6 سلوك 
بس انا عايز اعرف ازاى 
اوصل المواتير بالدريفر ؟
ازاى اوصل الدريفر بـ Break out Board اللى موجدة فى الداتا شيت ؟
مين احصل تغذية كهربيهة من 24 v الى 80 v ؟
*


----------



## FinalSpeed (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اتمنى حد يساعدنى المشكلة دى


----------



## ksmksam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انا جاهز


----------



## ksmksam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اذا عندك مانيول للموتورز ابعتوا


----------



## FinalSpeed (27 نوفمبر 2011)

متشكر اخى ksmksm
على ردك وساقوم بجمع المعلومات عن المواتير


----------



## FinalSpeed (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الموتر الاول






*23 Nema 
*
*MINIANGLE STEPPER
*
TYPE : 23LM-C701-02
5.7 V/PHASE
1.5 A/PHASE
1.8 DEG/STEP
MADE IN THAILAND


الموتير الثانى


Sanyo Denki

Nema 23

Type: 103H7123-0645

Dimensions: square 55 x 50 mm

















*المواتير الثالث
*[/B][/COLOR][/B]




* Sanyo Denki
*
Nema 23*

2.5 A
1.8 DEG

103h7123-0645*


----------



## ksmksam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بتعرف تستخدم ساعة الفحص اوم ميتر


----------



## FinalSpeed (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انا لست لى خبرة فى الكترونيات


----------



## ksmksam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اذا ما عرفت اقراء هذا الرابط
http://www.easterngeek.com/2010/06/how-to-identify-stepper-motor-lead.html


----------



## ksmksam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بس ضروري تروح عند واحد تبع الكترونيات وهو حيعلمك بثواني


----------



## FinalSpeed (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انت عندك اميل على الفيسبوك


----------



## korzaty (15 يونيو 2012)

http://www.easterngeek.com/2010/06/how-to-identify-stepper-motor-lead.html


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

الاخ فينال سبيد اين موقعك انا بالسعوديه بالرياض ويمكنني التعاون معك غذا كنت قريب


----------

